# tried giving a flower to a random woman and ate at a restaurant by myself.



## dezza (Dec 30, 2012)

Even though it's a weekend and for once I got no work today, but an entire weekend to myself, I got bored quite soon and didn't want to sleep or stay home so I went to town today by myself to buy some new shoes since the one's I wear to work have got holes in them, and as I was withdrawing some money from the cash machine, some gypsy woman came up to me and tried selling flowers and as I left and told her no I'm not interested (because she is not actually poor as I watched a documentary one time and these people are nothing more than con artists as they're actually quite wealthy). 

She then kept following me, trying to convince me she's "poor" and "got children to feed" I finally gave in to get rid of her. So I brought a single flower for £3 and then their was a problem. I didn't know what to do with it. So I figured I had no other choice but to give it to somebody. 

So I was walking around for about 30 minutes in random directions, looking for a woman walking alone, I was a bit nervous but annoyed at the same time (since this mission was using up my time). I finally found a woman walking alone so after thinking for a second I just went for it and said to her that her beauty is amazing and because of that she deserves a flower and I handed it over to her, and she said no thanks I said is she sure and I got rejected again. So then I just laughed and told her to take care of herself.

So then I was back to square one but then I gave up and walked down an empty street and dropped in on the floor to save myself the embarrassment.
So there you have it, even though I got rejected at least I still complimented and attempted to give that random woman a flower.

And after I purchased some shoes, on my way home I went to a japanese restaurant and ordered 'seafood yakisoba' and it tasted quite nice (though a bit expensive but when your really hungry who cares how much it may cost). Was eating alone but I didn't feel awkward. I wanted to buy some sake but I didn't have my I.D oh well.


----------



## ihavepsychologicalissues (Sep 24, 2012)

Kudos on approaching and complimenting someone like that! Althought I don't know why she would reject your flower. I think a lot of women would be super happy to have that happen to them, so I guess you just somehow picked the anomaly.
Another congradulations on eating alone. That scares the s*** out of me, so I admire your courage!


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

dezza said:


> She then kept following me, trying to convince me she's "poor" and "got children to feed" I finally gave in to get rid of her.


One time a gypsy kid followed me like 20 mins begging for money so he could buy a bread and a kg of potatoes he was saying, he was literally walking besides me and I gave him a euro just for him to stop following me.

Don't ask me why I didn't get rid of him the easy fast way, it has to do with my religion.


----------



## Lily of the Valley (Dec 30, 2012)

I think the lady should have taken the flower. I would have. I think it's awesome that you tried though. Good job!


----------



## dezza (Dec 30, 2012)

RenegadeReloaded said:


> One time a gypsy kid followed me like 20 mins begging for money so he could buy a bread and a kg of potatoes he was saying, he was literally walking besides me and I gave him a euro just for him to stop following me.
> 
> Don't ask me why I didn't get rid of him the easy fast way, *it has to do with my religion.*


I know what your saying, I'm a christian and I would gladly give money away (and I have on numerous occasions), but to those who really do need it. If I found out a homeless man was going to spend his money on drugs, then I won't give him money but instead food, blanket, coat, toothbrush etc.


----------



## dezza (Dec 30, 2012)

ihavepsychologicalissues said:


> Kudos on approaching and complimenting someone like that! Althought I don't know why she would reject your flower. I think a lot of women would be super happy to have that happen to them, so I guess you just somehow picked the anomaly.
> Another congradulations on eating alone. That scares the s*** out of me, so I admire your courage!


Thanks. Your comment is well appreciated.


----------



## dezza (Dec 30, 2012)

Lily of the Valley said:


> I think the lady should have taken the flower. I would have. I think it's awesome that you tried though. Good job!


lol wish I could have given it you instead.


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

@dezza WOW! You my friend, have balls. I could never do such a thing and how you did it, wow.


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

That lady should have at least smiled for your kind gesture. It's not like everyday that someone gives out a flower and compliments another person. Congrats on going out of your comfort zone


----------



## Aerblade (Dec 8, 2012)

How lovely ^^ Would have been even nicer if that woman accepted and was more thankful of that gesture.

I only just gotten into Japanese food quite recently and its delicious!  

Keep up the good work!


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

that seems like an odd thing to do.


----------



## Viruna (Aug 20, 2012)

Very brave of you to approach a stranger like that, especially in that purpose. Good job! :clap


----------



## sporteous (Mar 26, 2012)

That takes balls my friend. You have my respect  I remember the comedian Duncan Trussell asking his listeners to do the same thing a little while ago, i never did though.


----------



## masterridley (Jan 20, 2007)

I would have taken the flower too (no ****)

But seriously, you are awesome man. Also this goes to show that it's not only
the act that counts but the way you do it as well.

I bet your response to the gypsy woman wasn't so sure/steady. I've noticed
that too, when I'm unsure or afraid gypsies keep following me, they can read
people quite well (whether we're undecided or friendly etc)

And the lady you gave the flower to? Were you confident in your action or
did you behave like you wanted to get it over with/get rid of the flower?
I think that if you repeated the "experiment" with a little more confidence,
the response would be totally different...

Anyway, bravo to you and keep it up!


----------



## jesica24 (May 21, 2012)

I think i'll try the restaurant thing soon. NEVER done it before.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

If I were you, I would have told the woman " Do you want this flower? Because I don't want it. Some lady forced me to buy it." You should have told her the truth and I bet she would have probably said yes and then you wouldn't have gotten rejected. Just sayin.


----------



## dezza (Dec 30, 2012)

masterridley said:


> And the lady you gave the flower to? Were you confident in your action or
> did you behave like you wanted to get it over with/get rid of the flower?
> I think that if you repeated the "experiment" with a little more confidence,
> the response would be totally different...
> ...


Though I wanted to get rid of it as soon as possible, I didn't stutter when I spoke but I didn't sound very motivational neither, so I made it sound a bit boring when I complimented her. I could have used more energy. But didn't. And your right, in the end I think it's all about what your intentions are which will decided your certainty in whatever situation?


----------



## dezza (Dec 30, 2012)

Paloma M said:


> If I were you, I would have told the woman " Do you want this flower? Because I don't want it. Some lady forced me to buy it." You should have told her the truth and I bet she would have probably said yes and then you wouldn't have gotten rejected. Just sayin.


I agree with you, I should have been more honest. I tried to be manipulative which was wrong of me. My intentions were wrong. So when I said she is beautiful, she did look nice but I only said that to try to get rid of the flower. So I'm not surprised really.


----------



## dezza (Dec 30, 2012)

jesica24 said:


> I think i'll try the restaurant thing soon. NEVER done it before.


I'll be going there again when I receive my next pay check lol. Want to try some seafood ramen next.


----------



## Laura1990 (May 12, 2012)

I would love if someone randomly gave me a flower. How lovely


----------



## Socialanxiety11 (Oct 3, 2011)

Awww, that is sweet. I would have taken the flower.


----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)

That is sweet  I've actually had a guy do that same to me at the grocery store, I thought it was really sweet and it made my day. And good for you for not feeling awkward eating alone. That's awesome.


----------



## wishing (Aug 12, 2012)

do it again to a different women you well get a different result.trust me she was a jerk.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Holy crap, I had the exact same idea (really). About a year ago when my parents came to my city we went to eat at some restaurant and they served my ice cream with a purple flower. So I took the flower home with me, and afterwards I was thinking I should have given it to some random girl. I've thought about that several times since then and thought about turning it into an exposure exercise but I haven't tried yet. Except my idea didn't include actually talking to the woman because that would be scary as hell. I was just going to drop it into the hand of some girl and walk off, because that's challenging enough for me.

But anyway, good job on actually doing something like this. Even though you got a rejection, you conquered the scariest part: actually doing it.


----------



## Softy785 (Apr 16, 2006)

That woman just probably misread your intentions. Most of us girls aren't very used to nice gestures just for the sake of nice gestures, therefore we're guarded in those kinds of situations.

Would I have taken the flower? I like to think that I would have. But even if I didn't, that act on your part would have made my day. Kudos!


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I would've accepted it too but I can probably see why she didn't. After all, it isn't very often a random stranger gives you a flower because they think you look beautiful and she probably thought you were taking the mick. And was it a normal flower or a dead looking one? Weird question I know but those gypsy people sell some strange things. Maybe that was why she rejected it.


----------



## dezza (Dec 30, 2012)

Charmander said:


> I would've accepted it too but I can probably see why she didn't. After all, it isn't very often a random stranger gives you a flower because they think you look beautiful and she probably thought you were taking the mick. And was it a normal flower or a dead looking one? Weird question I know but those gypsy people sell some strange things. Maybe that was why she rejected it.


To be honest it wasn't a real flower and that I can understand. It was one of those fake ones. Next time if I encounter a gypsy woman, I'm just going to say no and ignore her even if she follows me.


----------

